# How much equipment have you got?



## gloo (Mar 28, 2011)

Just wondering...

I have:

(2) 6 gallons carboys
(2) 5 gallons Carboys
(1) 5 gallon fermenting pail
(1) Tripple scale Hydrometre (somewhere in this house, kids thought it would be fun to hide it)

Need to get a new siphoning tube and a bottle filler. I bought a kit used and well those things weren't working.

Hoping to find more good deals on more carboys because there are soo many wine I want to try.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 28, 2011)

I would say NOT enough. But my wife is saying otherwise. Either way, Wade and Running Wolf kinda have the market locked up. I want to be the first at one of their yard sales come spring.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2011)

Lets see;
30 something 6 gallon carboys
8 5 gallon carboys
1 50 gallon primary
1 15 gal primary
150+ gallons aging
15+ 6 gal plastic pails
Italian floor corker
Boun Vino Bottle filler
Boun Vino Filter
1,000+ corks
close to 2,000 FULL bottles

where do you want me to stop?


----------



## KeithTheSnake (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's my gear list:

Three 7-gallon carboys
Three 5-gallon carboys
Four 1-gallon jugs
One 1/2 gallon jug
Two 7-gallon primary buckets
Several airlocks and bungs
Two racking tubes and wands
One bottle filling wand
Two hand corkers
One Italian floor corker
Various chemicals
An army of bottles and #9 corks
A couple of carboy brushes and a bottle brush
A hydrometer
A wing-style bottle capper and caps


That's it so far.

Best regards.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 28, 2011)

OOPS. How could I have forgotten Tom.......When is your yard sale?


----------



## robie (Mar 28, 2011)

That's a good start.
I have (I think) 13 carboys, four 7.9 gallon fermentors, a 10-gallon fermenter, bunches of bungs and stoppers of different sizes, a vacuum pump, manual bottle filler (I'm a holdout), nice floor corker, hoses and hoses, couple dozen airlocks, several gallon jugs, wine filter, ...etc. I could go on for awhile here. However, I have been doing this for a little longer time.

As time goes by, what you once considered an optional piece of equipment will suddenly become an absolute necessity. Trust me! Nice thing is you can acquire extra equipment a little at a time.

If you intend to make any of the Mosti Mondiale premium kits, you might want to get a 10 gallon fermentor bucket. At least you should get a 7.9 gallon fermentor bucket. On the 7.9 bucket, order at least one with a spicket, so you can use it to help fill your bottles until you get an automatic stop bottle filler, later on. (Yep, someday you will see an auto filler as a necessity. My being a holdout is almost done!!!) 

Need a spray bottle to spray kmeta sanitizer solution and a gallon jug so you can make the solution a gallon at a time. (I have two sprayer and jug sets - one set for kmeta, one for StarSan.)

Got to have a small bucket so you cab wash things in it.

A thermometer is pretty much a necessity. 

Need a couple of 1.7 liter wine bottles around to hold excess wine. Gets bungs to fit them and airlocks for them.

Get a clear 1 to 2 liter sealable container to hold your lees/sediment after racking. Put the lees/sediment in it and seal it. In a few days to a week, it will settle again allowing you to save about one extra bottle of wine each time you rack. (I sometimes can recover 2 full bottles.)

Get a brew belt. If not already, you will certainly need one unless you live in Florida or South Texas. You won't be able to degas properly without one.

A bottle brush and carboy brush.

I am sure I have missed some other equipment.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2011)

RedNeckWino said:


> OOPS. How could I have forgotten Tom.......When is your yard sale?



LOL 
NEVER !

Yes I get all my chemicals by the pound 
Yes I have 50 or so airlocks
Yes I have 8-10 1 gallon carboys.

Should I really continue?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2011)

Way too much to list here! Not nearly as many carboys as Tom and I dont think anybody can touch that with a ten foot pole but I have a lot more testing equipment and I have a crusher/destemmer, press, and my Hanna S02 titrator is on its way to my house this week. Just got my magnetic stirrer tonight. If anyone needs one of those below is a link to a great guy to buy them from. he makes them himself, the warranty cant be beat and the price cant be beat. Shipping was like 2 days and I couldnt be happier!

http://www.stirstarters.com/index.html


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

carboys
(12) 6 gallon
(17) 5 gallon
(6) 3 gallon
(2) 7 gallon
(17) 1 gallon
(8) half gallon

Primaries
one 20 gallon and and a ton of regular primary pails.

1000 corks and four corkidores

40 cases of bottles cleaned, seperated and delabeled. Probably picking up 25-40 more cases tomorrow.
20 cases of ice wine bottles (new or cleaned)
Wine in progress - look at My signature
Wine bottled - I refuse to count
Varieties made (mostly 6 gal batches) at least 86 not counting anything made twice or more
Chemicals by the pound
Not listing hardware, equipment, meters, chemistry stuff or first born. (read my posts) too much to list

You can have all the equipment in the world but but it doesn't compare to Wades and Tom's knowledge.

All this and only one bad batch because I SCREWED UP not washing a primary out good enough after making Jalapeno. I am not bragging but complimenting this forum because everything I learned was from here. I do not like to read books.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2011)

Dan, Im so with you on not reading books!!!!!!!!!!  I never learned much by reading anyways, Im a hands on guy myself. I dont know maybe its A.D.S. or something but I either just cant sit still while reading or fall right asleep! I dont have a problem doing anything else, just reading!


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 28, 2011)

I guess I'll give it a go.
4 - 6 gallon carboys
7- 5 gallon carboys
5 - 1 gallon jugs
Several boxes and pouches of various fining and stabilizing chemicals
several triple scale hydrometers
a refractometer
acid titration kit
various cappers and corkers and corks
wine press
3 7.9 gallon fermenting buckets and a few 3 to 5 gallon ones.
roughly 40 gallons of wine aging in bulk. 
a few hundred bottles aging on the racks. 
not enough bottles that are already cleaned out and ready to use again. haha


----------



## gloo (Mar 28, 2011)

Tom said:


> Lets see;
> 30 something 6 gallon carboys
> 8 5 gallon carboys
> 1 50 gallon primary
> ...



Amazing!!!


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, U did start this thread... LOL


----------



## gloo (Mar 28, 2011)

Tom said:


> Well, U did start this thread... LOL



haha still suprised!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 29, 2011)

alot, but still not enough!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Way too much to list here! Not nearly as many carboys as Tom and I dont think anybody can touch that with a ten foot pole but I have a lot more testing equipment and I have a crusher/destemmer, press, and my Hanna S02 titrator is on its way to my house this week. Just got my magnetic stirrer tonight. If anyone needs one of those below is a link to a great guy to buy them from. he makes them himself, the warranty cant be beat and the price cant be beat. Shipping was like 2 days and I couldnt be happier!
> 
> http://www.stirstarters.com/index.html




Thanks Wade,

Just added that to my equipment list.

9-5 gallon carboys
1-7 gallon 
2 -6 gallon
3 -3 gallon
10-1 gallon
4-1/2 gallon
1 7.9 gallon primary
6 - 6 gallon primary
Phep5 Ph meter
Vacuum pump and filter set up
Buon Vino Mini Jet Filter
Various beakers and pipettes

Not enough equipment.....


----------



## grapeman (Mar 29, 2011)

I have lots of stuff, read a little, and know what I need to. I use grapes by the ton and have stock in the chemical companies.........................


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 29, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> carboys
> (12) 6 gallon
> (12) 5 gallon
> (6) 3 gallon
> ...



Oh look... something shiny!!! 
*swipes several cases and runs*

I have to practically beg for bottles... But just found out yesterday one of my local wineries is selling brand new bottles for $7 per case. I guess they do that to help them make their numbers? I average $4 for a used case around here when I'm desperate for bottles... so $7 for less work is awesome for me!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 29, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Just got my magnetic stirrer tonight. If anyone needs one of those below is a link to a great guy to buy them from. he makes them himself, the warranty cant be beat and the price cant be beat. Shipping was like 2 days and I couldnt be happier!
> 
> http://www.stirstarters.com/index.html



I use my magnetic stirrer way more then I ever imagined. TA testing, s02 testing etc. If I needed another one I would get this in a heartbeat I thought I got a killer deal at $75.00 and this is almost half of that. This is the first I saw this deal and neither Wade nor I have any connections to that site. 

Wade is there any advantage to using this in making a yeast starter for wine?


----------



## Doublestorm (Mar 30, 2011)

Off the top of my head...which doesn't always cooperate with me....

2 x 6 gal primary
1 x 7 gal primary
2 x 6 gal carboys
20 x 1 Gal glass jugs
2 x 45 Gal primary
wine thief
auto-siphon
siphon
carboy cleaner (the one that goes on the drill)
Buon Vino mini jet filter
beakers (20, 50, 250, 400 ml)
flasks (250 ml)
cylinders (100 ml, 2000 ml)
Corning magnetic stirrer
triple scale hydometer
ABV hydrometer
Fizzex degasser
Avvinatore
brew belt
Portuguese floor corker
Orion pH meter
6P Ultrameter (pH, TDS, COND, ORP, RES)
5000 g scale
NIST thermometer
thermocouple thermometer
water distiller
Just bought an RO system that I still have to put in

Toys...love 'em


----------



## Luc (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, ok here we go:

4 30-liter primaries
4 30-liter plastic carboys
2 30-liter glass carboys
3 15-liter glass carboy
6 10-liter glas carboys
5 5-liter glass carboys
8 5-liter water bottles used as carboys

a 81-botlle bottletree
1 avinnatore - wine sulphiter (brand ferrari)
1 hydrometer
1 SG refractometer
1 Brix refractometer
1 Acid titration kit
1 electronic thermometer
1 electronic kitchen scale
4 racking canes
1 autosiphon
1 winethief
1 Kitchen machine
1 steam juicer

2 hand corkers

1 bucket sieve
2 bucket presses

20 buckets

Loads of bungs, airlocks, corks, caps, nylon stockings, plastic handgloves.

Lots of sulphite, citric acid, tartaric acid, malic acid, oak, tannin, blue indicator, pectic enzymes, yeast.
I buy these in large quantities bagged in bags of 1 kilo.

And a few hundred empty bottles.

Luc


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2011)

KevininPa said:


> 400 liter ss tank
> 100 liter ss tank
> 32 gal hungarian oak barrel
> 26 gal hungarian oak barrel
> ...



Kevin, LOL, this is ridiculous! My God I need to stop looking for equipment and just come see you.


----------



## Flem (Mar 30, 2011)

Holy Crap, Kevin!!! That's way too much stuff. You'd better start giving some of that away.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 30, 2011)

(7) 3 gallon carboys
(56) 5 gallon carboys
(3) 6 gallon carboys
(2) 7 gallon carboys
(3) 13 gallon carboys

Kevin I can see having the five gallon carboys but the other ones are just bast*rds and should go away. I'll be a buddy and trade you even some fives I have for the 3-6-7 and 13 gallon carboys.

Julie and Mike, just stay in your own neck of the woods!


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> (7) 3 gallon carboys
> (56) 5 gallon carboys
> (3) 6 gallon carboys
> (2) 7 gallon carboys
> ...



Dan, I don't think you want to be messin with me and Mike (Flem), right Flem? By the way where does Flem come from? NO COMMENTS FROM ANYONE BUT MIKE.


----------



## Flem (Mar 30, 2011)

You tell him, Julie. We'll (you and your hulking husband) will kick his arse.


Standard answer is "from your throat", but actually, it's the first 4 letters of my last name. Had that nickname for many years.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay Kevin, how many lbs of grapes do you buy approx. each year? Do they just park the refrigerated trailer in your yard? Thats a lot of holding area. Do you ferment in the kegs, age in them with gas on top or both? Why so many corkers, for bottling parties?


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2011)

Wade E said:


> ..................... for bottling parties?



Bottling Party! I'm in. Good idea Wade. Doesn't it go like bottle 2 for Kevin and then one for me


----------



## Wade E (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds good there. I just wouldnt want to be you when its cleaning time for all that stuff!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 30, 2011)

8 - 6's
5 - 5's 
3 - 3's
8 - 1's
3 - 3 liters
6 - 5 gallon corny kegs
#30 press
crusher/destemmer
Hanna S02 titrator is in the mail
magnetic Stir Plate
Burets, Pipets, Titration stand, 1000 ml flask, 1000, 500, 250, 100 and 50 ml beaker, full Accuvin test kit, solutions and reagents for anything
Tartaric acid, Citric acid, and acid blend
sulfite, sorbate, SuperKleer, bentonite, ascorbic acid,yeast nutrient, yeast energizer
many different types of oak
Lots of assorted bungs and airlocks to fit them. 
47 racking canes ( 2 are mine the rest are for sale) LOL had to throw that in just to throw you off!! 
Port. floor corker
Port. Dble lever and corker
corkidor with around 800 corks in it.
185' of racking hose (again I sell it!) hehehe
9 vacuum pumps (8 for sale and I built mine from a whole bunch of left over scraps)
1 SS Valley Vintner filler 
1 scale
BrewTrax software
1 Horizontal Thermo Encapsular
1 Malt Mill Barley Crusher
1 3 Tier Brewing Sculpture (All Electric) 
Hops of all sorts, grains of all sorts, Beer yeasts of all sorts, Irish Moss, Gypsum
1 Colander 
4 - 7.9 gallon primary Buckets with Spigot
C02 tank
Double regulator
1 Whole House Filter
1 Vinbrite Gravity Filter
about 60 gallons of wine aging and about 890 bottles cellared.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 30, 2011)

What I liked about the hobby is the fact I was making dang good wine from kits with less then a couple hundred dollars worth of equipment. Seriously I need some morning after pills for my carboys.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 31, 2011)

Is the Swiss one the "Rapid" floor corker?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 31, 2011)

I see they use a straight push rod instead of the angled one coming off the handle so they can close the iris faster as the other ones are coming in on an angle so they cant close early or the pushrod will hit the iris preventing it from working. Nice design!


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 1, 2011)

Got my magnetic stirrer tomorrow. Great service from the gentleman in the link Wade posted. Total time 2 days.


----------



## BobF (Apr 1, 2011)

(2) 2g pri
(4) 5g pri
(1) 7.9g pri
(1) 10g pri
(10) 6g carboy
(8) 3g carboy
(18) 1g/4L jugs
(?) smaller bottles for topping quantities
bungs/airlocks for all
various canes, hoses and stirring gear
vacuum racking/degassing pump
MW102 ATC pH/temp meter
morewine A/O SO2 testing 
200gX.02g scale
steam juicer + jars
port floor corker
12 cu feet of dedicated freezer space
chemicals, strainers, oak bags, hydros, etc.
56 cases NEW 750 bottles (some full)
30 cases NEW 375 bottles (some full)
Ferrari filler 

plus a dedicated basement area (constant 68 deg). Includes deep sink, 10' counter space, spare desks, file cabinets and shelving (pics some day)!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice Bob. I am jealous of all of you new bottles. Did you do a quantity buy at Waterloo?


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

BobF said:


> (2) 2g pri
> (4) 5g pri
> (1) 7.9g pri
> (1) 10g pri
> ...



PICTURE of dedicated space.!


----------



## BobF (Apr 1, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Very nice Bob. I am jealous of all of you new bottles. Did you do a quantity buy at Waterloo?


 
Two wineries in St James. One had the 375s that were prelabeled but not used for $1/case (nasty glue).

The other had 300 cases of green 750s. They decided to switch to screw tops for the wine the 300 cases were for, so they sold them for $4.80/case. I got 56 cases and my buddy got 50.


----------



## BobF (Apr 1, 2011)

Tom said:


> PICTURE of dedicated space.!


 
Real Soon Now


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2011)

You know, the only people that talk about how much they are getting it or how much stuff they got are usually the ones that aren't getting it or who actually ain't got much.......


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> You know, the only people that talk about how much they are getting it or how much stuff they got are usually the ones that aren't getting it or who actually ain't got much.......



...and your name is Mike Holmes, brother of John?


----------



## Flem (Apr 1, 2011)

Doesn't he wish!!!!! ::


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2011)

No brag, just fact....


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2011)

I got your equipment...........hanging!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------

